
Definitive guide to peeling 11 of the trickiest foods - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/food/2019/jul/04/garlic-pineapple-pomegranates-the-definitive-guide-to-peeling-11-of-the-trickiest-foods
======
DanBC
The garlic peeling hack was horrific and involved pushing a blade into your
hand.

[https://twitter.com/VPestilenZ/status/1140437217619390465](https://twitter.com/VPestilenZ/status/1140437217619390465)

I'm glad the article mentions the danger.

> But that didn’t stop her from stubbornly trying – and failing – to peel a
> bulb the way the woman in the garlic video did. In fact, it landed her in
> the emergency room, getting five stitches in her middle finger. So, perhaps
> Bachkarova-Lord’s method isn’t the right way?

Another example is "avocado hand":
[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2017/may/...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2017/may/10/avocado-
hand-why-the-fruit-has-become-a-health-hazard)

[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/avocado-hand-injuries-on-the-
ri...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/avocado-hand-injuries-on-the-rise/)

~~~
yoz-y
Interesting, this also makes the garlic hack less useful if you need only 1 or
2 cloves.

